# Replacement fork for a Silk Road?



## gandhi (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm a happy owner of a Cannondale Silk Road 900. I wonder if it's possible to fit a rigid fork (e.g. a Slice) on to that frame. The Silk Road has a Head Shok fork. If that's not possible, are there any replacement Silk Road Aero Carbon forks out there? I have not seen any on the Cannondale web site or on any web store so far.

cheers,
~K


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

I know you can get reducer's that fit into your headshock headset. then you are able to fit what ever forks you want in there. I had some fitted into my cannondale mountain bike. reduces it to an inch and an eighth. Not too sure about what would happen to the front end rake of your bike though as is was spot on for my mountain bike.
hope this is some use.


----------



## Josh_W (Jan 18, 2021)

gandhi said:


> I'm a happy owner of a Cannondale Silk Road 900. I wonder if it's possible to fit a rigid fork (e.g. a Slice) on to that frame. The Silk Road has a Head Shok fork. If that's not possible, are there any replacement Silk Road Aero Carbon forks out there? I have not seen any on the Cannondale web site or on any web store so far.
> 
> cheers, if
> ~K


 You can buy spacers to allow you to run a standard fork. Look for “headshok adapter” on ebay or Amazon. 

What’s wrong with your Headshok? I’m looking to pick one up for a project that either works or can be repaired.


----------

